# Roman tub faucet, no access, can it be done? HOW?



## JAC1957 (Jun 13, 2009)

Your best solution for this will require a little bit of cutting. There are acess doors made that can be used to cover openings cut in walls. These can also be used on the tub. You can fnd them at Lowes. Pick one up and use it to cover the hole you will need to cut in the side of your tub to replace that fixture. Do that before you cut the hole so you what size to cut your hole. Use clear silicone to seal the door to the side of the tub. Take your time and cut shallow so as to avoid cutting a water line. Good Luck and congradulations on the baby:thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i wonder if you can't just fix what you have there and not have to tear into anything? HOW is it broken?

DM


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

What is on the other side of the wall. Can you cut access hole there or from underneath ? 
If not the what 1957 said.


----------



## Plumbum (Jun 14, 2009)

You should be able to rebuild the faucet you have. If lowe's, home depot, ect. doesn't carry the parts i would look in your area for a kitchen bath shop and see if they can find the parts. You could also look online for replacement parts


----------



## Fix'r Up'r (Jun 14, 2009)

*More info*

Hey again, thanks for replies!

The faucet handle broke off one evening. It broke a while back and I think the handle got thrown away. I found a replacement here: http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...nterset-Bathroom-Faucet-Chrome/57936/Cat/1082

Does this look like it would be a good replacement? Might try and replace it without cutting into anything, just from top side. My only worry is getting it fastened down securely. How are these normally fastened down?

Athens, AL


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

normally they're tightened from below onto a watertight gasket. maybe they did not install one (gasket) or that's not the correct fitting for that opening? or it deteriorated away? 
it's just that i see a hole where i should not.
does that one wiggle around easily?
because of your unique situation, it may be necessary to find another means to secure the replacement if you do not wish to open it up like a can of sardines.....

DM


----------



## JAC1957 (Jun 13, 2009)

The faucet needs to be tightened from below. You might want to reconsider the faucet. There are single-handle roman tub faucets on the same website you referenced. The Price-Pfister RT6-AMC will look better, but you are still stuck with your access problem


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

how handy are you, and what tools do you have at your disposal? i have an idea that would work out and still look ok.

DM


----------

